# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Προτάσεις για πλυντήριο πιάτων - Βοήθεια!

## nathanas

Παιδιά, ψάχνω να αγορασω ένα πλυντήριο πιάτων για το σπίτι αλλά έχω ένα θέμα με τον χώρο και πέρα από αυτό με ενδιαφέρει να μην καταναλώνει πολύ νερό όπως και ρεύμα.
Θέλω κάτι για να "κρατήσει" και όχι για να το αλλάξω σε 3-4 χρόνια.

Αρχικά σκεφτόμουν για μάρκα Bosch ή Siemens, ψάχνοντας όμως στο skroutz.gr είδα πως είναι αρκετά μεγάλα.
*Οι διαστάσεις του χώρου μου είναι: 58x47x69 (Πλάτος/Βάθος/Υψος)*
(Λόγω του σωλήνα που θα βιδωθεί από πίσω υπολογίζω γύρω στα 45εκ. βάθος για την συσκευή.)

Το μόνο που βρήκα από skroutz λοιπόν είναι το Schaub Lorenz SLD246IXhttp://www.skroutz.gr/s/249584/Schau...enz+SLD+246+IXΕίναι καλό? Και τι πρέπει να προσέξω?Δεν αναφέρονται επίπεδα θορύβου για αυτό.(Κατανάλωση Ενέργειας: 0,63kWh )
Δηλαδή για μία ώρα χρήσης καταναλώνει μόνο 0.63KW?Πολύ λίγο δεν είναι ρε παιδιά?Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής?
Έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## Ηλιας Α

Αντιγραφή από αναλυτικά χαρ/κα << Κατανάλωση ενέργειας σε 24h : 0,63kwh >>.
Λάθος έχει κάνει ή ; μας δουλεύει

----------


## nathanas

http://electrowin.gr/p.Schaub-Lorenz...IX.118974.html
εδώ το αναφέρει.
Αν ξέρετε να μου προτείνετε και κάτι άλλο ακόμη καλύτερα. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο είναι καλή αυτή η εταιρία.Όποιος γνωρίζει ας μου πει.

----------


## stefstefan

> Αντιγραφή από αναλυτικά χαρ/κα << Κατανάλωση ενέργειας σε 24h : 0,63kwh >>.
> Λάθος έχει κάνει ή ; μας δουλεύει



Δεν στέκει αυτό που γράφει δλδ κατανάλωση ενέργειας σε 24h : 0,63kwh ίσως είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος 0,63*kwh* σημαίνει πως καταναλώνει 0,63*kw* σε 1*h*. 
Η συσκευή που θες να πάρεις είναι ενεργειακής κλάσης Α όπως αναφέρεται στα χαρακτηριστικά της, τι σημαίνει αυτό...? ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ και θα καταλάβεις http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_efficiency_class

----------


## nathanas

Πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση δεν είναι τα 0.63kW/h για πλυντήριο πιάτων??? 
Πέρα από την κατανάλωση μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι καλό ή αν μορεί να προτείνει κάποιο άλλο?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Πολύ μικρή κατανάλωση δεν είναι τα 0.63kW/h για πλυντήριο πιάτων??? 
> Πέρα από την κατανάλωση μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει αν είναι καλό ή αν μορεί να προτείνει κάποιο άλλο?



σαν μαρκα καλη ειναι εχω και ενα ψυγειο της.
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/4874/Zanussi-ZDC240.html
http://www.skroutz.gr/s/249586/Schau...LD-148-IX.html

----------


## johnkou

Πριν ενα μηνα αγορασα για τη μητερα μου το PITSOS DRS5515 πολυ καλο και στο γρηγορο προγραμμα πλενει σε 25-30 λεπτα,πριν ειχαμε ενα indesit ευχαριστημενοι μεχρι που παρεδωσε πνευμα απ δικη μας αιτια.Το pitsos γραφει made in germany αν λεει κατι αυτο.

----------


## nathanas

Μέγιστο βάθος φίλε μου τα 47 εκ., οπότε...

----------


## j kalai

> (Λόγω του σωλήνα που θα βιδωθεί από πίσω υπολογίζω γύρω στα 45εκ. βάθος για την συσκευή.)



H βρυση ειναι ακριβως πισω απο το πλυντηριο? Αν ναι και δεν σου χωραει, ακυρωσε την και παρε νερο απο την βανα του νεροχυτη.
Με κλειστα ματια θα σου ελεγα να πας μονο εκει.

----------


## KarlBarks

Pitsos θα πάρεις αν εισαι μεταξυ bosh - siemens  . 


ειναι ιδια γραμμη παράγωγης με bosh Και Siemens  αλλαζει το φινίρισμα ΜΟΝΟ 

http://www.pitsos.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE...E%B1/list.html

----------


## nathanas

> Pitsos θα πάρεις αν εισαι μεταξυ bosh - siemens  . 
> 
> 
> ειναι ιδια γραμμη παράγωγης με bosh Και Siemens  αλλαζει το φινίρισμα ΜΟΝΟ 
> 
> http://www.pitsos.gr/%CF%80%CF%81%CE...E%B1/list.html



 Ναι αλλά αυτά έχουν βάθος 60cm. Αν έβρισκα μέχρι 46cm τότε θα έπαιρνα σίγουρα μάρκας bosch ή Siemens. Το μόνο που έχω βρει στην ελληνική αγορά, ενεργειακής κλάσης Α και με τις διαστάσεις που θέλω είναι το Schaub Lorenz.




> H βρυση ειναι ακριβως πισω απο το πλυντηριο? Αν ναι και δεν σου χωραει, ακυρωσε την και παρε νερο απο την βανα του νεροχυτη.
> Με κλειστα ματια θα σου ελεγα να πας μονο εκει.



 Δεν έχει βρύση από πίσω αλλά και να είχε πάλι από νεροχύτη θα έπαιρνα παροχή.

----------


## vasilis52

οι κορυφες στα πλυντηρια ειναι οι Bosch ή Siemens και οι διαστασεις ειναι στανταρ απο εκει και περα πρεπει να κανονισεις τον χωροσου αλλοστε οι τυποι ειναι δυο των 60 cm kai 45 cm.

----------


## j kalai

Schaub Lorenz, blue sky, morris, και ολες oi ιταλικες μαρκες μακρια. Στο σπιτι μου τα εχω παρει ολα Pitsos γιατι βρισκεις τα παντα απο ανταλλακτικα και ας πουμε οτι ειναι και πιο αξιοπιστες συσκευες.
Μην σε παραμυθιαζουν τα μαγαζια οτι παρε αυτο και θα με θυμηθεις, ειναι καλο, δεν χαλαει και αλλα τετοια. Ολα χαλανε και οταν χαλασει μετα απο 5 ή 10 χρονια θα πρεπει να φτιαχτει και για να φτιαχτει θα πρεπει να υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικα και μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για αυτες τις τρεις μαρκες.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

δηλαδη αποκλειουμε να βγει καλο το Schaub Lorenz;πλυντηριο ειναι οχι πυρηνικος αντιδραστηρας!!!

----------


## nathanas

> Schaub Lorenz, blue sky, morris, και ολες oi ιταλικες μαρκες μακρια. Στο σπιτι μου τα εχω παρει ολα Pitsos γιατι βρισκεις τα παντα απο ανταλλακτικα και ας πουμε οτι ειναι και πιο αξιοπιστες συσκευες.
> Μην σε παραμυθιαζουν τα μαγαζια οτι παρε αυτο και θα με θυμηθεις, ειναι καλο, δεν χαλαει και αλλα τετοια. Ολα χαλανε και οταν χαλασει μετα απο 5 ή 10 χρονια θα πρεπει να φτιαχτει και για να φτιαχτει θα πρεπει να υπαρχουν ανταλλακτικα και μιλαω συγκεκριμενα για αυτες τις τρεις μαρκες.



Δηλαδή και η Pitsos είναι εξίσου καλή? Να μην αγχωθώ καθόλου για ανταλλακτικά σχετικά με Pitsos?
Το άλλο ζήτημα είναι πως δεν ξέρω πως να ψάξω στο google για να βρω ακριβείς πληροφορίες σχετικά με το σε πόση απόσταση εχουν τα "ποδαράκια" του πλυντηρίου μεταξύ τους, γιατί είμαι τσίμα-τσίμα στο θέμα χώρου. Κάτι σαν datasheet για πλυντήρια ψάχνω αλλά από google δεν βρίσκω κάτι.

"Ρε παιδιά η Pitsos είναι ελληνική εταιρία?"
Διάβασα μόλις στο site τους, πως την έχει εξαγοράσει η Bosch-Siemens.

----------


## KarlBarks

Ιδια γραμμη παραγωγης . 


ιδιο μοτερ εχει και το Πιτσος και το Bosh και το Siemens 

στα ψυγεια πχ  τα bosh και τα siemens  είχαν γυάλινα ράφια το πιτσος πλαστικά αλλα συμπιεστές κτλ ιδια

----------


## nathanas

Πάντως κοίταξα για Pitsos και δεν έχει σε Βάθος 45-46εκ.

Όσο για αυτό με τα datasheet μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει ένα σωστο site για να μπορώ να ενημερωθώ καλύτερα για τις διαστάσεις των πλυντηρίων. Δεν μου αρκεί να ξέρω βάθος αλλά και πού ακριβώς είναι τα ποδια του μήπως και μου χωρέσει μεγαλύτερο.

Θέλω να βρω datasheet για τα παρακάτω:
SK25210EU (Siemens)
SKT5102EU,SKT5108EU,SKS50E11EU (Bosch)
PowerJet4 (Pitsos)

----------


## j kalai

> δηλαδη αποκλειουμε να βγει καλο το Schaub Lorenz;πλυντηριο ειναι οχι πυρηνικος αντιδραστηρας!!!



Ειναι πολυ μικρες οι πιθανοτητες που μπορει να βγει καλη μια συσκευη. Καποτε υπηρχε η μαρκα gorenje που μετα εγινε korting. Ta πλυντηρια ρουχων ηταν απαιχτα αλλα οι υπολοιπες συσκευες ηταν αστα να πανε. Τωρα ειναι ολα χαλια τα korting απο θεμα κατασκευης σε σχεση με τα pitsos, bosch kai siemens, και τα ανταλλακτικα τους ειναι πανακριβα σε σχεση με την τιμη αγορας της συσκευης.


nathanas 
Τα πλυντηρια των πιατων ειναι τα ιδια το μονο που αλαζει ειναι οτι τα bosch kai ta siemens εχουν καποια παραπανω προγραμματα πλυσης.
Στα πλυντηρια των ρουχων τα pitsos δεν κανουν. Ειναι αυτο που λεμε οτι πληρωνεις παιρνεις.
Καλο θα ηταν πριν κανεις καποια αγορα να πας στην εταιρια που ειναι στην Βαρυμπομπη επανω στην εθνικη και να δεις ολα τα καινουργια μοντελα. Το μονο που δεν "πρεπει να δεις" ειναι οι τιμες τους που ειναι ενδεικτικες και ειναι και παραπανω απο οτι τις βρισκεις εξω. Απλα βρες το πλυντηριο που θες, παρε το μοντελο του και ψαξε για τιμες.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Ειναι πολυ μικρες οι πιθανοτητες που μπορει να βγει καλη μια συσκευη. Καποτε υπηρχε η μαρκα gorenje που μετα εγινε korting. Ta πλυντηρια ρουχων ηταν απαιχτα αλλα οι υπολοιπες συσκευες ηταν αστα να πανε. Τωρα ειναι ολα χαλια τα korting απο θεμα κατασκευης σε σχεση με τα pitsos, bosch kai siemens, και τα ανταλλακτικα τους ειναι πανακριβα σε σχεση με την τιμη αγορας της συσκευης.



 για να μην παρεξηγουμε ετσι σιγουρα θα βγαλει προβληματα οπως καθε πραγμα το θεμα φυσικα ειναι η συχνοτητα των προβληματων...πιστευω πως δεν αξιζει να πληρωνεις το ονομα πλεον για τις οικιακες συσκευες και να δινεις περισσοτερα χρηματα απο τις απλες(no-brand)!!!αφου την δουλεια σου τη κανεις και με μια απλη συσκευη οχι επωνυμη!!!

----------


## j kalai

Αν λεγαμε για ενα πλυντηριο ariston ή indezit ναι. Το παιρνεις, το φτιαχνεις μια φορα οταν σου χαλασει και εφοσον ειναι φθηνο το πετας και παιρνεις αλλο.
Αλλα οταν μια αγνωστη μαρκα ή ακομα και ενα μεσαιο ονομα στοιχίζει οσο ενα pitsos και σου χαλασει πες τον δευτερο χρονο και το ανταλλακτικο κανει τα μισα λεφτα απο την τιμη αγορας ή δεν υπαρχει καθολου οπως εχει τυχει με τα zanussi που ορισμενα φτιαχνονται στην Τουρκια και δεν τα αναγνωριζει η εταιρια, τι κανεις τοτε?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Αν λεγαμε για ενα πλυντηριο ariston ή indezit ναι. Το παιρνεις, το φτιαχνεις μια φορα οταν σου χαλασει και εφοσον ειναι φθηνο το πετας και παιρνεις αλλο.
> Αλλα οταν μια αγνωστη μαρκα ή ακομα και ενα μεσαιο ονομα στοιχίζει οσο ενα pitsos και σου χαλασει πες τον δευτερο χρονο και το ανταλλακτικο κανει τα μισα λεφτα απο την τιμη αγορας ή δεν υπαρχει καθολου οπως εχει τυχει με τα zanussi που ορισμενα φτιαχνονται στην Τουρκια και δεν τα αναγνωριζει η εταιρια, τι κανεις τοτε?



εχεις απολυτο δικιο και συμφωνω στο ''Αλλα οταν μια αγνωστη μαρκα ή ακομα και ενα μεσαιο ονομα στοιχίζει οσο ενα pitsos και σου χαλασει πες τον δευτερο χρονο και το ανταλλακτικο κανει τα μισα λεφτα απο την τιμη αγορας''  απλα σκεψου οτι να δωσω 200-300 ευρω παραπανω για μαρκα ειναι κοροιδια(απο την στιγμη που το βρισκω φτηνα αν ομως οι τιμες ειναι κοντα τοτε θα παρω το καλο)!!!

----------


## navar

την περίπτωση να πάρεις ενα μέτρο μαζί σου και να ξεκινήσεις μια βόλτα σε μεγάλα μαγαζιά που έχουν πλυντήρια πιάτων την έχεις σκεφτεί ?

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> την περίπτωση να πάρεις ενα μέτρο μαζί σου και να ξεκινήσεις μια βόλτα σε μεγάλα μαγαζιά που έχουν πλυντήρια πιάτων την έχεις σκεφτεί ?



βασικα περισσοτερο τον περιοριζει ο χωρος παρα η μαρκα και τα ανταλλακτικα!!!

----------


## navar

γιαυτό και του είπα να κάνει μια βόλτα να δεί τι ακριβώς μπορεί να βρεί και τί του κάνει στην πράξη !

----------


## nathanas

> την περίπτωση να πάρεις ενα μέτρο μαζί σου και να ξεκινήσεις μια βόλτα σε μεγάλα μαγαζιά που έχουν πλυντήρια πιάτων την έχεις σκεφτεί ?



 Όντως, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι εδώ γύρω δεν έχω βρει πολλα προιόντα που να μπορώ να τα βρω σε καλύτερες τιμές στο internet. Δεν παίζει να πάω Κωτσόβολο και Ηλεκτρονική για να το αγοράσω επειδή δεν θα το βρω στο internet...
Πάνω απ'όλα με απασχολούν οι διαστάσεις και μετά η τιμή.

----------


## navar

πας σε αυτά τα μεγάλα... σταμπάρεις μοντέλα... και μετά αν τα θές φθηνότερα ρίχνεις και μια ματιά στο νετ !

----------


## nathanas

Αύριο θα πάω και θα ενημερώσω σχετικά με το τί βρήκα...

----------


## Λυκιδευς

βασικα παρε τις διαστασεις ''μαζι'' σου και ρωτα τι εχουν και τι μπορουν να βρουν με αυτες τις διαστασεις γιατι μπορει να μην εχουν κατι προχειρο αλλα να μπορουν να βρουν...

----------


## j kalai

> απλα σκεψου οτι να δωσω 200-300 ευρω παραπανω για μαρκα ειναι κοροιδια(απο την στιγμη που το βρισκω φτηνα αν ομως οι τιμες ειναι κοντα τοτε θα παρω το καλο)!!!



Aυτο που λες το προτεινω και εγω. Ενα παραδειγμα που μπορω να δωσω ειναι στα πλυντηρια ρουχων της ιδιας εταιριας που προτεινω να παρει ο αλλος ενα πιτσος ή ενα LG (δεν ανηκει βεβαια το LG στην ιδια εταιρια) με 300ευρω το πολυ, παρα να δωσει 600 για ενα seimens ή bosch που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα παλαιοτερα μοντελα.

----------


## Λυκιδευς

> Aυτο που λες το προτεινω και εγω. Ενα παραδειγμα που μπορω να δωσω ειναι στα πλυντηρια ρουχων της ιδιας εταιριας που προτεινω να παρει ο αλλος ενα πιτσος ή ενα LG (δεν ανηκει βεβαια το LG στην ιδια εταιρια) με 300ευρω το πολυ, παρα να δωσει 600 για ενα seimens ή bosch που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τα παλαιοτερα μοντελα.



χαιρομαι που συμφωνουμε!!!!

----------


## TomMan

Θα σου πω το κουφό ζητώντας συγγνώμη από τους συνομιλητές. Αν έχεις ηλιακό ή boiler πάρε ένα μίνι επαγγελματικό ακόμα και αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις πατέντες για προσαρμογές για μεγέθη και λοιπά. Δεν ξέρεις πόση είναι η διαφορά… Συγγνώμη για τη γνώμη μου…

----------


## Panoss

> Θα σου πω το κουφό ζητώντας συγγνώμη από τους συνομιλητές. Αν έχεις ηλιακό ή boiler πάρε ένα μίνι επαγγελματικό ακόμα και αν χρειαστεί να κάνεις πατέντες για προσαρμογές για μεγέθη και λοιπά. Δεν ξέρεις πόση είναι η διαφορά… Συγγνώμη για τη γνώμη μου…



Σε συγχωρούμε για τη γνώμη σου :Laugh: .
Τι εννοιείς μίνι επαγγελματικό; Εχεις κανένα λινκ να δούμε;
Τι πλεονεκτήματα έχει; (αν και μου φαίνεται ότι θα 'ναι ογκώδες, εφόσον επαγγελματικό).

----------


## j kalai

Τα αντικειμενα (πιατα, ποτηρια, κατσαρολες) που χωραει σε μια πλυση, στο επαγγελματικο θα χρειαστει δυο ή τρεις πλυσεις και μιλαμε παντα για ενα πλυντηριο στις ιδιες διαστασεις με ενα οικιακο.
Απο μερια καταναλωσης δεν συμφερει γιατι για να κανεις την πρωτη πλυση πρεπει να ειναι αναμενο τουλαχιστον ενα μισαωρο για να ζεσταθει το νερο. Για να ζεσταθει το νερο εχει δυο αντιστασεις απο 2KW η καθε μια και η ποσοτητα νερου στο γεμισμα ειναι γυρω στα 5-8 λιτρα αναλογα την μαρκα και ποσο μεγαλο ειναι το πλυντηριο. Η διαρκεια πλυσης βεβαια ειναι το πολυ 5 λεπτα.
Τα απορυπαντικα που θα χρησιμοποιεις πρεπει να ειναι για επαγγελματικα πλυντηρια.

----------


## nathanas

Πήρα το Bosch SK60E12 και πρέπει να ρυθμίσω την σκληρότητα του νερού.
Ξέρει κανείς ποιά είναι πάνω κάτω η σκληρότητα του νερού της Αθήνας?Και αν παίζει ρόλο η περιοχή, που δε πιστεύω, Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## nathanas

Πήρα τηλ σήμερα στην ΕΥΔΑΠ και μου είπαν 8-10 DH.
Η επιλογή που έχω στο πλυντήριο είναι 7-8 DH και 9-10 DH. Βάζω το δεύτερο έτσι?

----------

